# software does not recognize Sony ICD-P260 recorder



## Jim OHaver (Jun 23, 2008)

Had working setup with old laptop running Vista. New computer is W7; the CD with software will not install. Downloaded updated software from Sony site. Appears to be running, and accesses files already on PC, but will not recognize the recorder when plugged in. Recorder display shows it is online to PC, but software does not recognize it. Can't download recordings from recorder. Help?
Jim


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was the updated software for 7?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't even find that model on the Sony website. In any case, the other models in the P2xx line only support Vista. I don't see any driver/software packages for anything newer than Vista. The Vista software/drivers may work, or most likely it won't.


----------



## Jim OHaver (Jun 23, 2008)

I found the software and this model on the Sony site:

ICD-P620 | Digital Voice Recorder ICD-P620 | Sony | Sony Store USA

Sony eSupport - Electronics

Sony eSupport - ICD-P620 - Support

It SAYS it's for W7; it claims it has the drivers.

The version I got and installed is Digital Voice Editor 3.3.01.11240. Frankly, I don't give a damn about the editing features, as I always found that software cumbersome and confusion; I just want to upload the file(s) on the recorder to my PC. 

The front display on the recorder shows "PC LINK", but the software doesn't recognize the recorder as being accessible.

Jim


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two things to note:

First, your topic title has "Sony ICD-P260". Which, as noted, I cannot find.

Second, your links have ICD-P620. However, even though it's a newer model, the User Manual only lists support up to Vista.

In any case, according to the manual, you can transfer the files using the Sony software, or simply by using Windows Explorer/My computer.

Is the device being recognized properly by Windows? Check Device Manager for any devices with a yellow !, those devices require drivers.


----------



## Jim OHaver (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: software does not recognize Sony ICD-P620 recorder*

OOps. Typo in the subjecet line. THe model number is ICD-P620.

The download that I found specifically says it's for W7 for this model.

I will try the solution you advise.
Jim

Update:
Went to COntrol Panel > Device Manager. The ICD-P620 shows up with a yellow "!". I attempted to "update driver" (two methods-- search computer, and search internet), and both came back as driver not found. This makes no sense, since the download I did from the SOny site specifically says the driver is included in the download. See attached.
Jim


----------



## Jim OHaver (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: software does not recognize Sony ICD-P620 recorder*

Note: Original post had typo in Subject line: where it reads "P260" SHOULD have read "P620". Sorry for confusion.
Jim


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the drivers are in the software package, you can use the update driver wizard / have disk / and browse to the folder where the software is installed (hopefully the driver folder is there as well).


----------



## Jim OHaver (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: software does not recognize Sony ICD-P620 recorder*

The only file I can find is one called \DVESetup_EN_3301.exe. This does run and seems to install, and I can load the resulting software, but when I plug in the recorder, nothing happens. Selecting the device produces a prompt that says device not recognized [I have a screen shot of this which I tried to upload, but the software here says the attachment is too large at 85KB, so I can't send it.). Device Manager shows the recorder as present, but says no driver is installed (yellow "!"). Updating driver yields screen that says no driver found.

Really, this is maddening.

Re compatibility, the \readme.txt file says:

=============================================================================
Application Software for Sony IC Recorder
Digital Voice Editor Version 3.3.01
for Windows 7/Vista/XP/2000
=============================================================================

Before using the Digital Voice Editor Software, be sure to read this document.
(From hereafter, "Digital Voice Editor" will refer to this latest software 
version unless specified otherwise.)
It contains recently updated information including changes and additions to 
the operating instructions.
For the Windows operating systems that the Digital Voice Editor supports, 
see following page for the details. 

US:
Sony eSupport - Voice Recorders - Select Your Model
Canada:
(English) Sony eSupport - Electronics
(French) Sony eSupport - Electronics
Latin America:
Sony en América Latina
Europe:
Welcome : Support for Sony
Asia:
Support : Sony Asia Pacific

If you have a tourist model, see following page:
Overseas Model Customer Support


[Notes on installing the software]
Close all Windows programs before installing the software. Installing the 
software while other programs are running may result in installation failures. 

Do not connect the IC Recorder before installing the software. Be sure to 
install "Digital Voice Editor" before connecting the recorder's USB cable.

Digital Voice Editor should be installed while logged on to an account with 
administrator privileges.


[System Requirements]
Your computer and system software must meet the following minimum
requirements.

Operating Systems: 
Microsoft Windows 7
(Ultimate/ Professional / Home Premium / Home Basic / Starter)
Windows Vista (Service Pack 1 or higher)
(Ultimate / Business / Home Premium / Home Basic)
Windows XP (Service Pack 3 or higher)
(Media Center Edition 2005 / Media Center Edition 2004 
/ Media Center Edition / Professional / Home Edition)
Windows 2000 Professional (Service Pack 4 or higher)
Pre-Installed
* Windows XP 64bit Edition is not supported.

Hardware Environment: 
- Computer: IBM PC/AT or compatible

- CPU: For Windows 7, Pentium III 1GHz processor or higher
For Windows Vista, Pentium III 800MHz processor or higher
For Windows XP/Windows 2000, Pentium II 266MHz processor or higher

- RAM: For Windows 7, 1GB(32bit version), 2GB(64bit version) or more
For Windows Vista 512MB or more
For Windows XP/Windows 2000, 128MB or more

- Hard disk space: 300MB or more
- CD-ROM drive (When creating an audio CD or data CD, a CD-R/RW drive is needed)
- Port: USB port 
- Sound board: Sound cards compatible with any of the supported Microsoft 
Windows operating systems
- Display: High color (16bit) or more and 800x480 dots or more
- Internet access for Voice Mail function and CD database service

* The following systems are not supported:
OS other than the ones indicated above
Personally constructed PCs or operating systems
Upgraded OS
Multi-boot environment
Multi-monitor environment 

* Operations on all the computers of the above requirements are not always 
assured.


[Trademarks]
- "Sony" logo is a registered trademark of Sony Corporation. 
- "Memory Stick", "Memory Stick Duo", "MagicGate", "MagicGate Memory Stick", 
"Memory Stick PRO", "Memory Stick PRO-HG", "Memory Stick Micro" and "M2" 
are trademarks or registered trademarks of Sony Corporation. 
- "LPEC" and logo are the registered trademarks of Sony Corporation. 
- Microsoft, Windows, Windows Vista, Windows Media, Outlook and logos 
are trademarks or registered trademarks of Microsoft Corporation 
in the United States and/or other countries. 
- Nuance, the Nuance logo, Dragon, Dragon NaturallySpeaking, and RealSpeak 
are trademarks and/or registered trademarks of Nuance Communications Inc., 
and/or its affiliates in the United States and/or other countries. 
- MPEG Layer-3 audio coding technology and patents licensed from 
Fraunhofer IIS and Thomson. 
- Eudora, Eudora Pro are registered trademarks of QUALCOMM Incorporated. 
- Microsoft(R) DirectX(R) Runtime 9.0c (c)2004 Microsoft Corporation. 
All Rights Reserved. 
- VS-FlexGrid Pro 8.0J (c) 2001 - 2007 ComponentOne LLC. 
- CD and music-related data from Gracenote, Inc., copyright 
(c) 2000-2010 Gracenote. 
Gracenote Software, copyright (c) 2000-2010 Gracenote. 
This product and service may practice one or more of the following 
U.S. Patents: #5,987,525; #6,061,680; #6,154,773, #6,161,132, #6,230,192, 
#6,230,207, #6,240,459, #6,330,593, and other patents issued or pending. 
Some services supplied under license from Open Globe, Inc. 
for US Patent: #6,304,523. 
Gracenote and CDDB are registered trademarks of Gracenote. 
The Gracenote logo and logotype, and the "Powered by Gracenote" logo are 
trademarks of Gracenote. 
Music recognition technology and related data are provided by GracenoteR. 
Gracenote is the industry standard in music recognition technology 
and related content delivery. 
For more information visit Gracenote.com 
- Sonic, Sonic Solutions, and RoxioR Powered are trademarks of Sonic Solutions. 

All other trademarks are trademarks of their respective owners. 
In this manual, (R) and (TM) marks are not specified. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's new:
- Version 3.3.01
1. ICD-PX820 IC recorder is supported.
2. Several misoperations of the software have been fixed.

- Version 3.3.00
1. ICD-SX750/SX850/SX950 series IC recorders are supported.
2. ICD-AX80 series IC recorder is supported.
3. Several misoperations of the software have been fixed.


Copyright 1999-2010 Sony Corporation


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The yellow ! indicates the drivers are not installed, or they aren't installed properly.

Based on the file description, the drivers are included with that software package. It should simply be a matter of finding them on your HDD. 

See previous post.


----------

